# The hellstorm cannon of the Aquila Ignis



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

In _Mechanicum_, towards the end, we witness the death of the Imperator titan _Aquila Ignis_. What initially struck me as odd while reading it was the importance that seemed to be put on the survival of the Hellstorm cannon. My first thought was of the Hellstorm cannon in Victory City, the IG's base in DoWC. While this is possible, what do people think of this? Any other ideas as to what happened to it?


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

maybe the Lexicanum knows? =x


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

As soon as I heard it I thought of DOWC and victory bay. I think that is what it is hinting at unless there is another planet that just has a hellstorm cannon on it.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

no, i dont think the hellstorm cannon from Mechanicum is in the DoW game.

First the cannon fell on Mars, i dont think the imperium would pick it up and send it to a system far away, and i do think the game explains that the cannon was from a titan that fell in battle on Kronus


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

War$m!7H's suggestion of browsing Lexicanum was a good one, as the hellstorm cannon in victory bay from dark crusade is in fact the very same hellstorm cannon that survived the death of the Aquila Ignis.

It could be that during the aftermath of the Heresy, one side brought the weapon to Kronus in an attempt to secretly build a titan for it, but were never able to do so for one reason or another.

thomas2, it appears that your suspicion was correct; the author of mechanicum decided to help out the creaters of dawn of war by linking the two a little. (Especially seeing as quite a few people consider the Heresy series canon fluff.)


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, DoW has never really gone out into left field with the fluff, so there's a chance it's canon. I don't think GW would ever admit it though. I DO think the same Hellstorm cannon is in both, perhaps a second Imperator was built with Aquila Ignis' weapon, and was destroyed on Kronus?

-Dirge


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Dirge Eterna said:


> Well, DoW has never really gone out into left field with the fluff, so there's a chance it's canon. I don't think GW would ever admit it though. I DO think the same Hellstorm cannon is in both, perhaps a second Imperator was built with Aquila Ignis' weapon, and was destroyed on Kronus?
> 
> -Dirge


Actually, the Lexiconum article says that the one in DoW was found in the foundry or ironworks in Victory Bay, so perhaps someone took it to Kronus to build a new titan out of it (or one of those weird tanks built around a titan tank gun). Also, the Lexiconum says that they are the same, and I trust an open wiki! :good:


----------



## lomaxxdurang (Jun 24, 2008)

Is it possible that its simply a hellstorm cannon from a different titan. I mean seriously do we expect that the hell storm is singly the only one in existence... maybe by the 41st millennium but at the time of the heresy i sincerely doubt that.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I recently have been playing the DoW DC campaign mode, and by looking at the 'archive' bits on each province, something I didn't think of when posting this thread, I am able to back up the claim they are the same, since the Aquila Ignis is mentioned.


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

problem solved :victory:


----------

